# Rayco RG50 will not start.



## Ncdave (Feb 7, 2019)

RG50 will not start. I got a new battery and cleaned the terminal connectors. When I turn the key it clicks once and then does nothing. It was smoking a little yesterday after a heavy push through sand and then would not restart after I turned it off to cool down. It looks like a little charring occurred where the red battery cable connects to the starter. This was very hard to see and will undoubtedly be even more difficult to get to. Does this sound like a starter or starter cable issue to anyone that has worked on these machines? Thank you.


----------



## Ncdave (Feb 7, 2019)

Also, can you put the RG50 in "neutral" so that you can tow it onto a trailer?


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi Dave,

The clicking you hear is the fuel shutoff solenoid. You could have a 2 fold issue. The positive wire could be cooked and the starter as well. Where was the smoke coming from when you shut it off? I would take the starter off and get it bench tested at an auto store or re-builder. If it tests ok, I would then replace the positive cable.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Little Al (Feb 8, 2019)

Does this lump not have a separate starter solenoid ?usually with clicking /no starter turning is a burnt out solenoid, it could well be the starter & or cables/wiring to the starter, inspection required soonest if smoke is rising from that area I'm not"ou fea" with that particular machine but most of our stuff when you kill the motor (turn key ) it shuts off the fuel supply, sensor realizes motor has stopped & re engages fuel shut off to run position but as said with this particular lump I don't know


----------



## Ncdave (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Again your knowledge is well received and appreciated. I was able to get it into neutral and winch it onto my trailer. The fuel tank and muffler are beside and above the starter, what is your suggestion for getting to it?


----------



## Ncdave (Feb 9, 2019)

Ncdave said:


> Also, can you put the RG50 in "neutral" so that you can tow it onto a trailer?



Got it for anyone else that doesnt


Eq Broker said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> The clicking you hear is the fuel shutoff solenoid. You could have a 2 fold issue. The positive wire could be cooked and the starter as well. Where was the smoke coming from when you shut it off? I would take the starter off and get it bench tested at an auto store or re-builder. If it tests ok, I would then replace the positive cable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ncdave (Mar 4, 2019)

Dave, 
I have been having a hydraulic problem. The swing has been slow, I replaced the filter, it got better, then it got slow again. I'm going to change the oil and hope that helps but is there a valve or pump that I can check as well? Still haven't been able to find a manual so I'm not sure where everything is yet. 
Thanks!



Eq Broker said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> The clicking you hear is the fuel shutoff solenoid. You could have a 2 fold issue. The positive wire could be cooked and the starter as well. Where was the smoke coming from when you shut it off? I would take the starter off and get it bench tested at an auto store or re-builder. If it tests ok, I would then replace the positive cable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi Dave,

Is the swing speed control valve working? Should be located on the operators panel. One swing cylinder pulls, while the other pushes. Check the hydraulic fluid for water or a burnt smell. If either is suspected, change out the hydraulic fluid. If you have to change the fluid, bump start the engine prior to starting as you have to have fluid in the pumps or they could burn up. You don't want to start it as you simply want to get fluid to the pump. Do this a few times and then start it.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Ncdave (Mar 4, 2019)

I am suspecting water in the oil and will change that to see. Side topic, where do I find the machine serial number? I am looking for it for a service manual but am not sure if what I've found is for the machine or a part. Thanks.



Eq Broker said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Is the swing speed control valve working? Should be located on the operators panel. One swing cylinder pulls, while the other pushes. Check the hydraulic fluid for water or a burnt smell. If either is suspected, change out the hydraulic fluid. If you have to change the fluid, bump start the engine prior to starting as you have to have fluid in the pumps or they could burn up. You don't want to start it as you simply want to get fluid to the pump. Do this a few times and then start it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 4, 2019)

Sometimes it's located behind one of the steering tires on a plate. It could also be on the outside of the firewall right behind the cutter wheel. It usually starts with RG50.


----------



## Ncdave (Mar 4, 2019)

I feel like a doofus but where is the drain for the hydraulic fluid?


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 4, 2019)

Get ready for a big mess. Rayco doesn't install a drain plug as you have to remove the lowest hose on the tank in order for it to drain.


----------



## Ncdave (Mar 4, 2019)

I siphoned instead. I am on a nice driveway with nowhere else to work on the machine. I got as much as possible. Filled it back up with new fluid. I assume by bump starting you meant kind of half starting? I did that a few times where it barely cranked and I cut it off. It seemed to swing smoothly again. I will see tomorrow if the problem persists. Finger crossed! Thanks for your help again!


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 5, 2019)

Glad I could help. Please contact me for bearings, poly chain sprockets, and the poly chain belt as I can save you money in the future.

Have a great day!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Ncdave (Mar 5, 2019)

I will. Today I noticed a little sluggishness returning but it was not as bad. Do you sell the pumps that control the piston or the piston?


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 6, 2019)

I sure don't. many times we have them rebuilt by a hydraulic shop. I would contact Rayco or a Rayco/Morbark dealer in your area.


----------



## Ncdave (Mar 6, 2019)

It starts out great but gets sluggish over time. What would cause that?


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 6, 2019)

I would say a weak pump for the swing. I would call Jeff, service department for Rayco, at 800-392-2686. He's a great guy and he knows what he's talking about. It's hard to figure out without having the machine here.


----------



## Ncdave (Mar 13, 2019)

They were a great help thanks. I have had to repack my cylinders, or get them repacked rather, and will be reinstalling this afternoon. My question, how do I repressurize the hydraulics after I connect everything? Do I just bump start it a few times, do the normal starting procedure and intermittently pull up on the swing, or need a breathing tool or something? Thanks!


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 13, 2019)

When replacing cylinders, you don't have to pressurize the system. Connect the hoses and work the swing back and forth until the air in the system is out. The air release will release through the hydraulic cap.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Ncdave (Mar 13, 2019)

I put them back on exactly as they came off, did proper startup, when I got to high gear it swings up and down great, noticed it's working backwards with the lever, where I used to push the lever to swing away and pull it to swing towards me it is now opposite. It swung to away okay but swung back only halfway and then started drifting back to the away side. I noticed a small drip coming from the front connect on the cylinder on the operator side. I tried doing the startup twice and it has happened the both each time, now the cutter seems stuck in the middle and won't budge when pushed...


----------



## Eq Broker (Mar 13, 2019)

Did you reverse the hoses by chance?


----------



## Ncdave (Mar 13, 2019)

Sure did! Haha

Thanks for all your help!!


----------

